
Chinese young lady got racist discrimination on Virgin Atlantic flight VS250 - wsxiaoys
https://www.zhihu.com/question/41033519
======
wsxiaoys
Original text in Chinese, translated summary:

"The young lady took a flight Virgin Atlantic VS250 from London to Shanghai on
March 1st, 2016. The insult occurred when she just boarded on the plane and
was looking for her earphone under her seat. A white male around 50s, stood up
from his seat 64C, walked towards her, pointing at her and said “You f _cking
Chinese pig. Get the f_ ck of here.” She was shocked first and then felt
angry, and inquired:” what did u say to me?” The old man repeated his words.
At this time, she tried to turn to the crew for help while the man kept
abusing her with F words. During the time, there was a couple trying to stop
him however was even threatened by him. Soon after, a male crew came over and
talked with that old guy and then came to the young lady, asking her to stop
arguing with the old man otherwise she would be expelled.

She explained to the crew that it is that old man who started insulting her
and he should apologize but the crew did not give a shit. When the couple told
the crew what happened, the crew came over to tell the lady that he would
later try to move the old man to another section while he added that the old
man seemed to have mental problems.

Almost after 30mins, there was no further action and that old man was still
there. The young lady tried to ask any crew members when a Chinese female crew
came over and told her better not to continue because she might be expelled
according to that male crew’s words.

Thus, this young lady who got no help from the crew, was in fear for further
possible insult or threat from that guy, suffering as much as 11 hours on the
plane, as well as being angry that how this well-known international airline
can behave like this. When she finally got off the plane, she asked many times
about the male crew’s real name and he is called “Nathan Smith”, according to
his colleagues."

